# Mukilteo Beach, Washington



## chinadoll81 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love going to the beach!  There is always some kind of shot you can find.


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 4, 2008)

great beach shots......


----------



## ratedeg (Sep 5, 2008)

nice shots. i live 5 mins away from there, and work at boeing lol


----------

